# HELP WITH ENGINE?!?!KA24DE



## DrifterEighty (Oct 12, 2005)

after i started it up , it shakes violenty and sounds like a helicopter when i gas it. a friend told me it sounds like a cylinder misfiring. how do i tell ? and how do i fix this? at idle it sits at 500 rpms, and shakes really bad. thanks for the help.


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

DrifterEighty said:


> after i started it up , it shakes violenty and sounds like a helicopter when i gas it. a friend told me it sounds like a cylinder misfiring. how do i tell ? and how do i fix this? at idle it sits at 500 rpms, and shakes really bad. thanks for the help.


Start your car...one at a time unplug the injectors (do not remove them) if the idle gets worse, that's your cylinder that's misfiring. Do this for all four, make sure to plug them back in before removing another. Ex. If you pull the #2 injector chord, and the idle remains the same your injector could be bad or just a simple bad oring. Before removing the injector, run an ohm test on it to see if it reads at all, if there's no reading, your coil has gone bad, and you need a new injector. If the injectors all read strong (11.2-11.8), pull out the bad injector and inspect the orings.

Other possibilities are bad spark plug/wire, but my bet would be with the injectors, good luck.


----------



## kilty_0 (Aug 21, 2004)

240sxstud said:


> Start your car...one at a time unplug the injectors (do not remove them) if the idle gets worse, that's your cylinder that's misfiring. Do this for all four, make sure to plug them back in before removing another. Ex. If you pull the #2 injector chord, and the idle remains the same your injector could be bad or just a simple bad oring. Before removing the injector, run an ohm test on it to see if it reads at all, if there's no reading, your coil has gone bad, and you need a new injector. If the injectors all read strong (11.2-11.8), pull out the bad injector and inspect the orings.
> 
> Other possibilities are bad spark plug/wire, but my bet would be with the injectors, good luck.



... damn and my car just went into the shop today and i could have fixed it myself... dammit i hate myself now


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

kilty_0 said:


> ... damn and my car just went into the shop today and i could have fixed it myself... dammit i hate myself now


always ask here first before overpaying a lazy mechanic :thumbup:


----------



## DrifterEighty (Oct 12, 2005)

240sxstud said:


> Start your car...one at a time unplug the injectors (do not remove them) if the idle gets worse, that's your cylinder that's misfiring. Do this for all four, make sure to plug them back in before removing another. Ex. If you pull the #2 injector chord, and the idle remains the same your injector could be bad or just a simple bad oring. Before removing the injector, run an ohm test on it to see if it reads at all, if there's no reading, your coil has gone bad, and you need a new injector. If the injectors all read strong (11.2-11.8), pull out the bad injector and inspect the orings.
> 
> Other possibilities are bad spark plug/wire, but my bet would be with the injectors, good luck.


I did what you told me and injector #3 front to back did'nt do anything.. So what do you mean with run an ohm test? how do i do that. can i fix this myself? one more thing i heard that the ka24de dont have coils. is that true. if you dont mind can you tell me step by step on how to fix this problem. once again how and with what do you do an ohm test?? thanx alot


----------



## el tigre (Jun 30, 2005)

Ka24de's do have coils, though 240sxstud is refering to the coil inside of the injectors, to ohm out the bad injector, get a multimeter, put it to ohms, and test for resistence through theinjector with it unplugged. I am pretty sure this is what 240sxstud is talking about, I hope this helps.


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

el tigre said:


> Ka24de's do have coils, though 240sxstud is refering to the coil inside of the injectors, to ohm out the bad injector, get a multimeter, put it to ohms, and test for resistence through theinjector with it unplugged. I am pretty sure this is what 240sxstud is talking about, I hope this helps.


If your injector reads 11 something, you're good, if there's no reading that means you have a bad coil. Now again, if it reads strong, you need to take it out b/c it's most likely a bad oring.

Note: before taking out the injector, test the other injectors to make sure your testing the injector correctly


----------



## DrifterEighty (Oct 12, 2005)

240sxstud said:


> If your injector reads 11 something, you're good, if there's no reading that means you have a bad coil. Now again, if it reads strong, you need to take it out b/c it's most likely a bad oring.
> 
> Note: before taking out the injector, test the other injectors to make sure your testing the injector correctly


thanx alot guys for your help.. one more thing and im sorry for asking so much.. you know where i can buy a multimeter. would advance auto parts or autozone have it?? is it cheap??


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

DrifterEighty said:


> thanx alot guys for your help.. one more thing and im sorry for asking so much.. you know where i can buy a multimeter. would advance auto parts or autozone have it?? is it cheap??


I would think Autozone would have one, or alteast let you use their's for testing...I don't think they're cheap but I could be wrong


----------



## kilty_0 (Aug 21, 2004)

240sxstud said:


> always ask here first before overpaying a lazy mechanic :thumbup:



i was so pissed when i got the car back it was all shit i could have done myself
brake pads, oil change, spark plugs, cat converter, fill with antifreeze(well not sure on that one), and a tune up(what that refers to im not sure) the whole thing cost $500 (i didnt pay or i would be livid)


----------



## kilty_0 (Aug 21, 2004)

240sxstud said:


> I would think Autozone would have one, or alteast let you use their's for testing...I don't think they're cheap but I could be wrong


radioshack i love multimeters, they can be anywhere from $5-$500 it all depends on how accurate you want it and how many functions


----------

